# Topics > Projects >  RoBot for Autonomous unDerGround trenchless opERations, mapping and navigation, European Union’s Horizon 2020 Framework Programme, Europe

## Airicist

Website - badger-robotics.eu

twitter.com/badger_project

linkedin.com/in/badger-project-033241137

----------


## Airicist

Article "New Horizon 2020 robotics projects, 2016: BADGER"

by SPARC
May 26, 2017

----------

